# Ring Finger Hunter - Bill Hays



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

I received this from pocket predator about a week ago and I think I'm in love!!!!!! This is one helluva accurate little shooter I must say. I love its size, easily pocketable, concealable and you can carry it at all times!!!










It's made of ballistic grade G10, I got mini pseudos (1inch) 1745's and this thing is chucking 3/8 steel balls like crazy!! I would like to thank Bill and Daranda Hays for their great communication and exceptional customer service!! Just love pocket predator!!!!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Awesome enjoy that!!!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Awesome enjoy that!!!


Thank you man, I'm blessed with this little devil lol


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*+1 Mr. Turk, I feel the same about mine. An under rated and overlooked model for sure.*


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *+1 Mr. Turk, I feel the same about mine. An under rated and overlooked model for sure.*


If they only knew .....????️


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Equivalent to the S&W Chief Speical...a little power house that is concealable in a shirt pocket. Nice acquisition!!! I'm not believing the matching bands, lanyard and pouch also! I dunno how Bill does it. Everything he does he does to perfection. I'd call it *Aquamarine*, the gemstone. Makes me thirsty just eyeing it.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Equivalent to the S&W Chief Speical...a little power house that is concealable in a shirt pocket. Nice acquisition!!! I'm not believing the matching bands, lanyard and pouch also! I dunno how Bill does it. Everything he does he does to perfection. I'd call it *Aquamarine*, the gemstone. Makes me thirsty just eyeing it.


Thanks Chuck!????️


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi turk so glad you got one from bill hays now you know why all of us are going on about bills designs . Look like a great little shooter. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

namazu said:


> Hi turk so glad you got one from bill hays now you know why all of us are going on about bills designs . Look like a great little shooter. Hope you enjoy it


Thanks man, Bill certainly knows his way around ergonomics. There are minute details within the design of this little beast that he has incorporated for the improved ergonomics of holding this shooter in hand. Just love my ring finger Hunter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

